

Give-and-Go with PostgreSQL and Sequel (RailsClub 2013 Presentation) - jeremyevans
http://jeremyevans-pres.heroku.com/railsclub2013/index.html?trans=no

======
jeremyevans
This is the presentation I gave at RailsClub in Moscow a couple days ago. It's
a showoff presentation, so navigation is via keyboard (press z or ? for help),
sorry if that makes it hard to read on a phone or tablet.

